# Magia General > Vídeos sobre magia >  monedas de mano a mano

## darkd

https://m.facebook.com/story.php?sto...00000492894003

A ver que os parece, acepto sugerencias (siempre constructivas por supuesto)

----------


## wolrak

El enlace no me lleva a ningún sitio

----------


## darkd

> El enlace no me lleva a ningún sitio


ya esta arreglado lo siento

----------


## wolrak

Te voy a comentar lo que he visto. Hay una parte en el video en la que dices: y viaja una, y viajan dos... Y llegas a las cinco. Eso me choca porque hay cuatro chapas jajaj. Yo estaba contando el número de chapas que viajaban y llegar a la quinta es... Extraño. Te propongo cambiarlo por algo como: viajan una vez, viajan dos veces... ¿Qué opinas? 

Por cierto, no sé si es una confusión pero aquí pones que vas a hacer monedas mano a mano y en el video dices que vas a hacer el juego de las chapas viajeras.

----------


## wolrak

Lo edito porque se me ha duplicado. ¿Hay forma de borrarlo ?

----------

